# Tecumseh muffler



## 80PATRIOT (Apr 8, 2007)

Newbie here. I got a 10 horse Tecumseh generator and today the power went out so I decided to fire it up. All works great except the thing is very loud. Neighbors came complaining. I just looked over the muffler and all is intact. I was wondering is there any way to quiet this beast down?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The trouble with small generators is the mechanical noise. Contractor type generators are very noisey. One solution is to built some type on inclosure around the generator, leaving a space of 12 inchs between inclosure and generator all round, from some type of sound deading material. If you put a top on the inclosure there must be vents in the end panels to supply fresh cool air to motor.

Here's a website to look at. These guy's have some interesting ideas about quieting down generators with inclosures. It will be a long read to find the information, but very interesting indeed. 

http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/15131645.cfm


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

if theres one available, get a low tone muffler or do as tommy says =) (have a briggs with low tone muffler, purrs like a kitten, one with a stock muffler... deafens me)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

As tommyj3 most of the noise radiates out of the engine block itself, changing the muffler may quiet it down a little but will not make a dramatic difference. 

The enclosure is the best way to reduce the noise, just make sure there is plenty of fresh air available for cooling and that the exhaust is not trapped in the enclosure as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80PATRIOT (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I am getting ready to start an addition to the ole homestead and had planned on an enclosure for my compressor so I'll just add some space for the generator.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

good luck 80! ands thanks for correcting me 30year, I really appreciate it THANK YOU


----------

